# Avatars



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 15, 2004)

I want to be able to have a larger file for avatars. I also wish to be god of the website. I feel that I am qualified. IF elected I shall provide tubs of ice cream that never melt and a hot dog made out of REAL dogs!   
VOTE DEADLY SUSHI!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay, you can be Grand Master D.S., king of all we see and hear.





                       Poof!

As for the avatars.........it would be great to have a search, as well as a larger amount of emoticons relating to food. (It's hard to find ones that aren't tacky, gross or just plain icky.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 15, 2004)

Jkath..... for neat emoticons go here: http://webpages.charter.net/connectingzone/food.html


----------



## tweedee (Oct 16, 2004)

Alot of those are really cute DS


----------



## tweedee (Oct 16, 2004)

Hmmm I guess we could use a larger avatar space


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Jkath..... for neat emoticons go here: http://webpages.charter.net/connectingzone/food.html



Thanks!
I also like the avatars that are photos, like my little doggie -  
there are some with food on that particular site, too.


----------

